# Transistores como resistencia variable.



## joako (Ene 27, 2008)

Hola tengo una pequeña duda, me he topado con un circuito que cuenta con 2 transistores que actúan como una carga variable, están unidos por el colector y el emisor de cada uno va a la alimentación y tierra respectivamente. En la base de cada uno encontramos 2 resistencias unidas por su otro extremo y conectadas a su vez a un oscilador que govierna la frecuencia de variación de la carga se crea.

Alguien podría decirme en que principio de funcionamiento de los transistores se basa, me gustaría encontrar una explicación.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 27, 2008)

Se llama PWM == pulse width modulation == modulacion por ancho de pulso.

No se debe escribir lo que se encuentra con Google PWM

Como normalmente esta conectado a una carga inductiva, esta misma hace de 'filtro'.

Ventaja:  La potencia disipada por los transistores es bajisima comparada con la de la carga.


----------



## joako (Ene 28, 2008)

Si no recuerdo mal la PWM cambia el ciclo de trabajo de la portadora y el montaje que he descrito modula la señal en amplitud,no se si me equivoco...


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 28, 2008)

Te equivocas.  Lo que describiste son dos transistores en paralelo donde la la excitacion viene de un oscilador.
Esos transistores o trabajan en regimen lineal o trabajan en conmutacion.
Si fuera lo primero => no tiene sentido que los excite un oscilador, salvo que lo que tengas sea una etapa de salida RF o algo por el estilo.
Si fuera lo segundo => es regulacion PWM donde puede frecuencia fija y ancho de pulso variable o frecuencia variable y ancho de pulso.

Si esto no es asi que puede estar pasando?  Que anda a saber lo tenes, diciendo solamente que tenes un oscilador y dos transistores de salida  sin ningun detalle sobre la aplicacion, ni orden de la corriente manejada, ni algo mas tecnico sobre el oscilador,  no se puede adivinar gran cosa.


----------



## joako (Ene 28, 2008)

mira el circuito es este, se trata de un circuito de trémolo, varia la amplitud de entrada del circuito ( no pongo he puesto la imagen pq el moderador acostumbra a borrarme la entrada cuando lo hago), esta aqui:

http://www.generalguitargadgets.com/diagrams/kaytrsc_original.gif

ey! y muchas gracias!


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 28, 2008)

Eso es otra cosa, una imagen vale mas que mil palabras.

Si señor, hace de 'resistencia' variable.

En el punto Emisor-R100K-C.22  tenes excursiones positivas y negativas de la señal de entrada ==> siempre uno de los dos transistores te queda polarizado al reves.
Un transistor donde se intercambian colector y emisor tambien funciona como transistor, pero con mucha menos ganancia.
Al conectarlos asi, en serie, te queda formado un transistor NPN de poca ganancia que conduce 'casi lo mismo'  para valores positivos y negativos de tension CE (en este caso el 'colector es el emisor del transistor de arriba)

Como el comportamiento no es exactamente simetrico, hay que agregar antes de la salida el C.22uf para desacoplar la poca continua generada.

Habria que analizarlo mejor, pero esa conexion en las resistencias de base R33k-R68k  tiene pinta de recurso para mejorar la simetria.


----------



## danielmc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hola: ya que veo que ustedes tienen conocimiento quisiera hacerles esta consulta:

quiero simular el presionado de un botón en un celular, tengo puesto un transistor que trabaja en corte y saturación haciendo funcionar un rele el cual junta los cables que van al boton y así funciona, pero quiero quitar ese rele porque me trae otro problema.

En definitiva, quiero saber si se puede hacer algo con transistores y resistencias de manera que cuando le mande un 1 (5v) al transistor simule la union de dos cables pero sin hacer circular corriente por ellos sino el teléfono interpreta otra cosa, osea entre los dos cables que van al boton del teléfono debe haber mucha resistencia o poca resistencia, depende de si le mande un 0 o un 1 al transistor.

Espero que entiendan lo que trato de explicar.
Gracias


----------



## silicon blood (Jun 26, 2014)

Un transistor BJT NPN como el 2N3904 te deberia funcionar, solo le colocas una resistencia de 30 Ohm en la base por si acaso tu salida de 5V no esta protegida y los contactos del telefono los pones entre colector y emisor, cuando se sature el transistor habra algo muy similar a un corto entre colector y emisor (0.2V) y cuando se corte sera un sw abierto.

PD: creo que no era el hilo para hacer tu consulta. Algun Moderador que decida si se debe mover a otro hilo similar o a uno nuevo??


----------



## danielmc (Jun 26, 2014)

pregunte aquí porque no sabia que titulo ponerle a esto.
Gracias por tu sugerencia pero eso ya lo hice y funciona pero no del todo bien.
Lo que estoy haciendo es presionar dos veces el boton de llamar (es una alarma que llama a mi telefono al activarse), entonces la primera vez el telefono pone en pantalla el ultimo numero al que llamo y la segunda vez llama. Si lo hago como me decis cuando poner el numero en pantalla le agrega un 7 al final (supongo que es por la corriente que circula entre colector y emisor). Si lo que hago es que el transistor active un relé esto no pasa, funciona, pero quiero quitar ese rele o reemplazarlo por otra cosa.


----------



## silicon blood (Jun 26, 2014)

la corriente que circule entre colector y emisor la determina el teléfono, pero supongo que tienes razon en algo, debe ser la corriente de base que se cuela al emisor y genera una caida de tension el algun sitio, pero eso depende mayormente de si comprates tierras entre el circuito de control y el teléfono y como polarizas el bjt.

En ese caso puedes probar con un FET o mejor aun un MOSFET, este virtualmente no tiene corriente de puerta y lo excitas con 5V directamente. No se que modelo recomendarte pero antes de comprar, las especificaciones que debes mirar son: voltaje de saturación Vgs (por debajo de 5V) y resistencia del canal (lo menos posible).


----------



## danielmc (Jun 27, 2014)

tengo componentes que saque de un montón de impresoras y  fuentes de pc, hay algunos fet y  optoacopladores, sospechaba que tal vez con alguno de estos se podría hacer algo. (donde vivo no hay casas de electrónica y comprar por Internet me cuesta mucho de envío)

No se como trabaja el teclado del teléfono pero si tomas los dos contactos del botón y medís la tensión mide unos 2.80v. Me diste otra idea que no había hecho, que es igualar el gnd del teléfono con el del otro circuito.
haré esta prueba y si no anda reviso las hojas de los fet y pruebo, luego te digo que paso. 

Agradezco mucho tu ayuda.


----------



## danielmc (Jun 30, 2014)

Hice pruebas con un mosfet y me paso lo mismo pero gracias a estas pruebas descubrí lo siguiente:
tanto con el mosfet como con el transistor si monto una prueba en la protoboard tomando los 5V de la fuente de la pc funciona bien, pero cuando lo pongo de la misma forma en mi circuito me agrega un 7 al final (le doy 5v a la base del transistor y se genera el presionado del botón, pero luego cuando le doy 0v a la base para simular el soltado del botón y ahí es cuando el teléfono me agrega el 7), la única diferencia que encuentro es que con la fuente de la pc mide 5.20v en mi circuito manejado por un arduino es de 5.07v.


----------



## silicon blood (Jul 1, 2014)

danielmc dijo:


> Hice pruebas con un mosfet y me paso lo mismo pero gracias a estas pruebas descubrí lo siguiente:
> tanto con el mosfet como con el transistor si monto una prueba en la protoboard tomando los 5V de la fuente de la pc funciona bien, pero cuando lo pongo de la misma forma en mi circuito me agrega un 7 al final (le doy 5v a la base del transistor y se genera el presionado del botón, pero luego cuando le doy 0v a la base para simular el soltado del botón y ahí es cuando el teléfono me agrega el 7), la única diferencia que encuentro es que con la fuente de la pc mide 5.20v en mi circuito manejado por un arduino es de 5.07v.



Pues así volvemos al inicio, no tiene que ver el bjt ni el mosfet, seria de ayuda si colgaras algunas fotos o diagramas porque la verdad no se que tipo de teclado usa tu telefono, no soy experto en telefonos, no se si todos usan teclados matriciales comunes, aqui tienes un link de como funciona un teclado matricial: http://pcbheaven.com/wikipages/How_Key_Matrices_Works/ la cuestion es que puedes estar puenteando mal en algun lado, normalmente hay unos diodos que evitan estas situaciones pero no se si ese teclado los tiene o no...

Lo raro es que cuando colocas el rele si funciona, trata de enviar en detalle lo que estas haciendo a ver si te podemos ayudar mejor

EDITO: Incluso hay otros que usan resistencias en lugar de diodos, asi que seria mas probable que ese tipo de teclado sea el que usan los teléfonos...


----------

